# While you were sleeping



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Heard the bite in Perry was good, so I made the run from Fairport to do a lil searching. 38ft was stacked. Fish were high inside the bait balls. DHJ12s natural colors at 25 back was hot lead. Quick limit but I had to keep the last fish that I was dragging for who knows how long. Wouldn't recover for release. Back at it tomorrow night.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Vermillion is hot as well! Non stop last night kept 10 for the freezer lots of 8lbers not many smalls


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

allwayzfishin said:


> Heard the bite in Perry was good, so I made the run from Fairport to do a lil searching. 38ft was stacked. Fish were high inside the bait balls. DHJ12s natural colors at 25 back was hot lead. Quick limit but I had to keep the last fish that I was dragging for who knows how long. Wouldn't recover for release. Back at it tomorrow night.
> View attachment 497660


Couple them look stuffed 🤪


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

With shad! The ones we got were spitting up all kinds of shad. Like always said natural colors and then we threw out a goldy and it was fire


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, definitely chewing on bait lol. Biggest went 8.8lbs


----------



## EyetrollerII (5 mo ago)

Sounds like the night bite is heating up! I’m not looking for a specific location out of Vermilion but I’m curious as to what depth of water you were fishing?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Tighter the better. Ran p10s and f18s 15-20 back


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Fish are everywhere but the active ones are tight


----------



## EyetrollerII (5 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like the “big girl“ migration back west is ON! C-land, in close, should be picking up any day now!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Last night wasn't productive. Bait was gone, not many walleye around either. Only boated 3 eaters. Crazy that it changes so fast. Time to go hunting again


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’m confused on the 7 fish? We’re you alone?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

ezbite said:


> I’m confused on the 7 fish? We’re you alone?


Well he only got 3 the next night so it all works out still 2 fish short. I mean you're allowed 6 per day, and since you can't fish every day...

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

miked913 said:


> Well he only got 3 the next night so it all works out still 2 fish short. I mean you're allowed 6 per day, and since you can't fish every day...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


Wish it worked that way


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

That last walleye identified as a perch.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

He never said he was fishing alone.
Rickerd


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

rickerd said:


> He never said he was fishing alone.
> Rickerd


“I had to keep the last fish I caught”. Who really knows. It does make you wonder.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

If you wanted to keep an extra fish cuss it was dead,you can take that chance.But posting a picture here might not be a good idea.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

rnewman said:


> If you wanted to keep an extra fish cuss it was dead,you can take that chance.But posting a picture here might not be a good idea.


Probably not a good idea if in the brawl/slam either. I would think they'll be scrutinizing everything this year.

Kip


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Next time I'll just throw the dead fish in the lake for the gulls to peck at.

Meanwhile, Monday night I boated 27 fishing solo watching fireworks blow off. Released every fish. Today I boated 17 and kept 12 and two white bass to give to my buddy who was with me. If I keep fish I give them to my friends who have a large family.

No more reports from me... unless you know my number. Good luck everyone


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> Next time I'll just throw the dead fish in the lake for the gulls to peck at.
> 
> Meanwhile, Monday night I boated 27 fishing solo watching fireworks blow off. Released every fish. Today I boated 17 and kept 12 and two white bass to give to my buddy who was with me. If I keep fish I give them to my friends who have a large family.
> 
> No more reports from me... unless you know my number. Good luck everyone


Stick around. There's always one in every crowd. You explained the dead fish. I'd like to be your friend. And I have a large family.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

As one not in the competition. I appreciate any word shared during the fall. Thank you to those who continue to post. And to everyone else, Relax. It is still fishing. Enjoy it


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Is it 8675309eiiin


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Finally got something going. Past couple days have been really tough. Landed 9 already since 3am. Early bird gets the worm.


----------



## stampman 60 (7 mo ago)

Don't know if anybody remembers this about 7 or 8 yrs.ago a DNR officer was checking out a dad and his boy. He had 12 legal fish and everything was ok until. the 12 yr old son said " best fishing trip ever, i caught 10 and dad only caught 2. DNR wrote him at ticket. I fish with a retired DNR and he said " By law you are suppose to stop fishing or release all fish after you limit". he also said that was chicken #^@ to do that. I have never met anyone doesn't pool there fish. So if I lie to the DNR , does that make me eligible for public office.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 498196
> Finally got something going. Past couple days have been really tough. Landed 9 already since 3am. Early bird gets the worm.


Dam, you are always fishin!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

decided to switch things up a bit and go smallie fishing close to home. Landed my PB for this year. 6.1lbs...she was a fatty.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Damn nice fish Adam

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

